# Finland uses US-Finland tax treaty to request John Doe summons on Finnish residents w



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

The Economist suggests other treaty countries may take note and do likewise.

Achieving reciprocity, to some degree.

https://www.economist.com/finance-a...-hunter-to-hunted-in-cross-border-tax-evasion


----------

